# Peter Arnot's V2-V4



## bentprop (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi,all.First off, Happy New Year and may this year bring many projects out from under the benches,where they had been carefully stored ;D
I was leafing through some older "model boats"(UK)magazines from 1988 and there was a series of articles about building a V-2 launch(marine) engine,by Peter Arnot.
I was wondering if anyone has built this engine,and if it had sufficient power to drive a steam launch of 36" to 40".
A launch (S. L. Swift)was actually part of the build series,as well as a pump,and boiler,but I can't find any reference to the plan on the "Model Boats"site.Anyone know if it's still available?For the boat,that is.The engine plans were all part of the articles.
I have nearly finished Bog's twin piston valve,so scouting around for something new to do.
I think Bog's engine is actually a bit big for the type of boat I want to put it in.


----------



## bentprop (Jan 2, 2009)

I forgot to mention that Peter developed a V-4,based on his V-2,which appeared in a later series in said magazine.I think it was in 1992.
So if building the twin,it wouldn't be a big step up to make the parts for the V-4 at the same time,while I have the machines setup for each part.
They seem to be relatively simple engines,and according to the author,work well in his boat.
He ran them on camping gas cartridges.


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 23, 2009)

Although the original articles were in Model Boats Magazine, the plans are available from Marine Modelling International. https://shop.traplet.com/product.aspx?c=1480 ,
They are also referred to in Scale Model Steamboats by Phillip Vaughan Williams.
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## bentprop (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for that,Gerald.I have the complete plans and instructions for building the engine,boiler,pump,etc.
I have found a "freebie"plan in another model boats issue,the "Rose",which I had enlarged by a third.This makes it about1.1m long.I'm in the middle of building it ,but realise now I really should have built the complete power plant first.
Bit of a "chicken and egg" situation.regards.Hans.


----------

